# New Fish Only Tank



## Zapher (Jul 30, 2007)

I have an empty 40 breeder that i was thinking of turning into a fish only tank. I would like to have either a Volitan Lion (i think i spelled that right) or possibly a picasso trigger and a fu man chu lion but i dont want to overcrowd the tank. Just wanted to hear your suggestions cause im not even sure if one volitan or one picasso would have enough room in a 40 breeder. 

Sorry for mis-spelling, if i did that is.


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello Zapher,

I hope you know exactly what a Fu Manchu Lion can do. A 30 gallon or larger aquarium with numerous hiding places is suitable. It will hide while acclimating to its new environment. The top spines are venomous, causing reactions similar to a bee sting, only stronger. The Fu Manchu Lionfish diet consists of meaty foods such as live shrimp (including ornamental shrimp), live fish, and sometimes, crustacean flesh.

The Volitan Lion can reach up to lengths of 12 to 16 inches (30 to 40 centimeters). A single Volitan Lion should have an aquarium of at least 75 gallons in volume.

a picasso triger needs a Minimum Tank Size thats suggested of 75 gallons while growing up to anywhere from 9-10 inches


----------



## Zapher (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, i did know the size/temperment/diet of all three fish. Which is why i was asking for opinions on whether or not i should do that.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

If you want a lion get a dwarf lion. I used to have a fuzzy dwarf which acted much like a larger lion and spent most of its day hanging around rocks.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If you want cool and something that won't mind being cramped in a small tank like that, think about getting a frogfish/angler. They don't swim so they won't mind. They will pollute the water quickly, as any of your interests would, so bear in mind you'll need to do weekly water changes.


----------



## Zapher (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah I've thought of the fuzzy dwarf lions and angler/leaf fish too. Theres way too many options! The big debate is saltwater or axolotl. I'm still not sure though. Ive also been debating on finding a cheap 75 gallon tank and building a stand for it but that would require a lot of money that i am trying to invest into my 110. Thanks for all the suggestions though everyone.


----------

